# Invitation: Epic Fishing Adventure



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm planning a trip next weekend and looking for company. Depending on the weather, I'm leaving Va Beach Friday afternoon, heading to Ocracoke to fish for drum Friday night and Saturday, then jumping the ferry to Morehead City where I'll run offshore on the Carolina Princess, a 95-foot headboat, to fish for grouper, snapper, and other weird stuff. I plan on taking my kayak and need someone else who's FHB to paddle out to the shoals and dunk baits for drum. If that doesn't work, I plan to fish for them from the surf. The headboat trip costs 80 bucks and lasts 18 hours, from 12:01 am Sunday until 6. It'll take us 3 hours to get back to Va Beach from Morehead. Interested partys must have a 4 wheel drive. Give me a call at 289-5136 if interested.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Three hours from Morehead to Va Beach, are you flying? Last time I drove there it took at least 5 hours.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

3 hours maybe 3 and a half. I drive the speedlimit. It's really not that far. Do it all the time. You in?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Cory "ruthless" Routh Nice article in Chesapeake Angler well done man.... JAM


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

JAM Thank You very much!

Fisherman, I have to speak at the Virginia Flyfishing Festival this weekend, so ill be in the mountains, hopefully Ill get to chance a few sweetwater fish. Good Luck, Ill wait until the big reds come to ESV.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Jam!

What up? It's Ric from the Fisherman. You gonna be out there this weekend? Duh. Stupid question. You up for a kayak launch from OK? Anyway, see you on the beach. 

Ric


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ric thought that was you. Hope ya changed your plans last weekend was rough to say the least. Water temp. still in the low 50's wind is right ssw, might be a couple caught tonight or thur. Then its supposed to switch n ne our friend who has been with us for 130 out of 150 days... Well talk to ya sun... JAM out


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Offshore trip is probably cancelled, but I'm still coming down to Ok for some drummies. Weatherman has now decided that its going to blow hard SW all weekend. Bob Sebrell told me a 52 was landed off the beach this morning. 52! I'll see you as I zoom through Buxton or on the beach. 


Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

2 over 40 @ the Point this afternoon as well. Betcha there will be more this evening... JAM


----------

